# I have a new puppy



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like advice on feeding and potty train my sweet 10 week old Colt. 
I have been a Chihuahua mom to 3. We have Damián who will be 11 yrs. old 7/20. Tyr is 7. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

*your post*

Welcome. You have several dogs, not to worry. If you are feeding an 'all life' food, then just adjust the amount of the food you are feeding the other. He needs to eat 4x a day until he is about 3 months. Potting outside right after he eats. Watch to make sure he 'goes'. If you are potty training inside, put a sample of poop on the papers/pad. I use a iris pen and use washable, human grade pee pads in them, and several around the house. Good luck! Keep in touch.


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

Congratulations. 

My advice would be to start with potty pads (I also use washable ones) and then introduce going outside. Until Colt has his last Parvo shot it would probably be safer to carry potty pads just like diapers and have him pee on those even outside. I felt silly doing it, but I have a healthy 10 month old dog instead of a sad story.

She has no trouble doing her business outside now and there was no real work involved in teaching her.

My other dog was never trained to use potty pads and it's been.....interesting. She has bigger issues that take precedence but it looks like it's going to be a long road if/when I get serious about potty pads or just accepting some accidents as an inevitable part of life if I don't.

Since you are already a Chihuahua mom, I assume you know how vulnerable our tiny babies are to hypoglycemia. I felt better knowing I had a tube of Nutrical handy at all times when Laurel was that tiny even though she never actually needed it.


----------

